# Is it ok to dose only flourish phosphorus and nitrogen?



## Aldon (Jun 16, 2011)

i have a 10 gallon planted aquarium with 3 watts per gallon at 6500k, my substrate is eco complete and as of right now im using flourish excel, iron and root tabs. i am worried about my macro's though... my nitrates are at 0 i used an api test kit to get the reading. and some of my older plants dont look like there doing as well as the should my java moss is alos turing kinda brown in some places. is this from a lack in macro's? i am well aware of dry firts but i would like to try the seachem line befor i go and buy a pound of the dry stuff. my question is would it be ok for me to only dose flourish phosphorus and flourish nitrogen and leave out the potassium? or will this cause problems? and if i do need to use flourish potassium how much should i use in a 10 gallon aquarium

thanks for your help and heres a picture of my tank:


----------



## snausage (Mar 8, 2010)

It's ok because flourish nitrogen is 1-0-2 and will provide adequate potassium.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

The same amount of money that buys you 1 bottle of seachem nitrogen/ect, would buy you a couple pounds of kno3/kh2po4.. Just sayin ^^


----------



## hbosman (Oct 5, 2006)

HolyAngel said:


> The same amount of money that buys you 1 bottle of seachem nitrogen/ect, would buy you a couple pounds of kno3/kh2po4.. Just sayin ^^


And last forever with an aquarium that size.


----------



## darkoon (Nov 11, 2010)

definitely go with dry ferts


----------



## Jeff5614 (Dec 29, 2005)

Or stick with Flourish N if that's what you're comfortable with. Convenience has its price and it's not like a 10 gallon is going to require that much dosing.


----------



## Aldon (Jun 16, 2011)

so it is not necessary for my to buy flourish potassium? if i use the other two?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

Seachem is a great line of fertilizers. I used them when I first started out and they worked well, if I could have afforded to keep up with them, that would be what I'd still use today. It is okay to use just nitrogen and phosphorus. However, if you start noticing pin holes in your leaves, then you may need to add potassium. Obviously, you are doing something right as your tank already is very pretty.


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

Psst! Don't forget micros!

Seriously, if you're going to dose nitrogen, phosphorus, and iron, as well as Excel, you'd better do something about trace nutrients. The standard Flourish comprehensive plant supplement will do. You don't use much of it.


----------



## HolyAngel (Oct 18, 2010)

Id stick with just flourish trace for micros if you're already dosing their nitrogen/phosphorous/potassium, no need for the comprehensive.. But if you already have it then no worries ^^


----------



## Aldon (Jun 16, 2011)

im already using flourish for micros but ya if i decided to go with dry firts what would u guys recommend?


----------



## Aldon (Jun 16, 2011)

thanks for all the help by the way =)


----------



## kevmo911 (Sep 24, 2010)

If you wanted to go with just the nitrogen and phosphorus, you'd want KNO3 and KH2PO4. Micros would be CSM+B or Miller Microplex. You'll be using 4x the amount of KNO3 as either of the other two, so keep that in mind when purchasing. With a 10g tank, a pound of KNO3 will probably last a couple years.


----------

